# lathe stand upgrade



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

*Lathe Stand upgrade*

I had tried several different ways to store my turning tools and accessories and remembered an article that was in issue #137 September 2008 American Woodworker (page 52), original design idea by Ray Lanham. This is a simple stand that is built under the lathe bed between the legs. The stand incorporates a ballast box that holds sand. I altered the plans to fit my lathe. This project was built from plywood I had left over from other projects. The PVC pipe is 2 inches in diameter. I cut pipe insulation to custom fit the length of each tool and attached a wooden disc that I had turned to the top of each piece of insulation. The insulation and disc were then inserted into the PVC pipe. There is plenty of storage space underneath the turning tools for chucks, tool rests, face shields etc. I put the turning tools into the pipes with the handle facing up (safety!!!) and labeled each PVC pipe. This storage system has really made a big difference in tool organization and increased my productivity.

I have also built a home made vacuum chuck system for my lathe (total cost $167.00!) but that will be another blog.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *Lathe Stand upgrade*
> 
> I had tried several different ways to store my turning tools and accessories and remembered an article that was in issue #137 September 2008 American Woodworker (page 52), original design idea by Ray Lanham. This is a simple stand that is built under the lathe bed between the legs. The stand incorporates a ballast box that holds sand. I altered the plans to fit my lathe. This project was built from plywood I had left over from other projects. The PVC pipe is 2 inches in diameter. I cut pipe insulation to custom fit the length of each tool and attached a wooden disc that I had turned to the top of each piece of insulation. The insulation and disc were then inserted into the PVC pipe. There is plenty of storage space underneath the turning tools for chucks, tool rests, face shields etc. I put the turning tools into the pipes with the handle facing up (safety!!!) and labeled each PVC pipe. This storage system has really made a big difference in tool organization and increased my productivity.
> 
> I have also built a home made vacuum chuck system for my lathe (total cost $167.00!) but that will be another blog.


Sounds like a great solution. Any chance you can post some larger images?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *Lathe Stand upgrade*
> 
> I had tried several different ways to store my turning tools and accessories and remembered an article that was in issue #137 September 2008 American Woodworker (page 52), original design idea by Ray Lanham. This is a simple stand that is built under the lathe bed between the legs. The stand incorporates a ballast box that holds sand. I altered the plans to fit my lathe. This project was built from plywood I had left over from other projects. The PVC pipe is 2 inches in diameter. I cut pipe insulation to custom fit the length of each tool and attached a wooden disc that I had turned to the top of each piece of insulation. The insulation and disc were then inserted into the PVC pipe. There is plenty of storage space underneath the turning tools for chucks, tool rests, face shields etc. I put the turning tools into the pipes with the handle facing up (safety!!!) and labeled each PVC pipe. This storage system has really made a big difference in tool organization and increased my productivity.
> 
> I have also built a home made vacuum chuck system for my lathe (total cost $167.00!) but that will be another blog.


DITTO


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *Lathe Stand upgrade*
> 
> I had tried several different ways to store my turning tools and accessories and remembered an article that was in issue #137 September 2008 American Woodworker (page 52), original design idea by Ray Lanham. This is a simple stand that is built under the lathe bed between the legs. The stand incorporates a ballast box that holds sand. I altered the plans to fit my lathe. This project was built from plywood I had left over from other projects. The PVC pipe is 2 inches in diameter. I cut pipe insulation to custom fit the length of each tool and attached a wooden disc that I had turned to the top of each piece of insulation. The insulation and disc were then inserted into the PVC pipe. There is plenty of storage space underneath the turning tools for chucks, tool rests, face shields etc. I put the turning tools into the pipes with the handle facing up (safety!!!) and labeled each PVC pipe. This storage system has really made a big difference in tool organization and increased my productivity.
> 
> I have also built a home made vacuum chuck system for my lathe (total cost $167.00!) but that will be another blog.


Now that's much better : ) Looks like a great idea . Any problems with the shavings building up in the holes ?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *Lathe Stand upgrade*
> 
> I had tried several different ways to store my turning tools and accessories and remembered an article that was in issue #137 September 2008 American Woodworker (page 52), original design idea by Ray Lanham. This is a simple stand that is built under the lathe bed between the legs. The stand incorporates a ballast box that holds sand. I altered the plans to fit my lathe. This project was built from plywood I had left over from other projects. The PVC pipe is 2 inches in diameter. I cut pipe insulation to custom fit the length of each tool and attached a wooden disc that I had turned to the top of each piece of insulation. The insulation and disc were then inserted into the PVC pipe. There is plenty of storage space underneath the turning tools for chucks, tool rests, face shields etc. I put the turning tools into the pipes with the handle facing up (safety!!!) and labeled each PVC pipe. This storage system has really made a big difference in tool organization and increased my productivity.
> 
> I have also built a home made vacuum chuck system for my lathe (total cost $167.00!) but that will be another blog.


A nice job on the storage area.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

*lathe stand storage*

Here are a couple of shots of the storage area under the turning tools. Some dust and shavings do get into the PVC pipes, but when I am ready to clean up I just vacuum each tube out with my shop vac. I am building some custom storage to put inside this cabinet - stay tuned for this upgrade!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *lathe stand storage*
> 
> Here are a couple of shots of the storage area under the turning tools. Some dust and shavings do get into the PVC pipes, but when I am ready to clean up I just vacuum each tube out with my shop vac. I am building some custom storage to put inside this cabinet - stay tuned for this upgrade!


That's a great stand and storage area. My shop is small and I definitely struggle to keep all my turning tools and accessories organized. Thanks for sharing, Jeff.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *lathe stand storage*
> 
> Here are a couple of shots of the storage area under the turning tools. Some dust and shavings do get into the PVC pipes, but when I am ready to clean up I just vacuum each tube out with my shop vac. I am building some custom storage to put inside this cabinet - stay tuned for this upgrade!


Nice solution. I certainly can use something similar to this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

*vacuum chuck*

I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!










A complete gauge kit is $92.95 from several online sources. I went to Home Depot and bought all the brass fittings, the PVC hose, pressure gauge and bleeder valve for $42.00. A vacuum adaptor kit is $56.95 from online stores. I picked up the 3/8×18 lamp rod, and bearing from Grainger Supply for $12.95. The lamp rod and bearing were attached to shop made mandrels to attach to the inboard and outboard sides of the head stock.



















I made a stand for the vacuum motor and pressure gauge. A couple more shelves will be added to hold the vacuum chuck heads that I made.










I wanted to have the ability to switch the vacuum motor off and on and salvaged an old heavy duty multiple switch outlet center. This outlet center has five switchable outlets that I can use.










With the vacuum system complete it was time to make the vacuum chuck heads. A 3" chuck head is $57.95 on line and a 6" head is $68.95. While I was at Home Depot I picked up a 1 1/2×3 PVC fitting and a 1 1/2 by 6 PVC fitting for $10.00 I borrowed my wife's Hobby Lobby coupon and bought a sheet of 12" x 18" funky foam for .66 cents. A piece of hard maple was turned to a spindle and then tapped with my 1×8 Beall Spindle Tap - this piece of hard maple will now thread onto my lathe headstock. With the hard maple threaded onto the headstock I created a tenon for the 1 1/2" end of the PVC. The PVC was then glued on with CA glue. I cut a piece of the funky foam 1/4" wide by 18 long and attached it to the other edge of the PVC with contact cement. This piece was trimmed to size and I will use the rest of it for another chuck head.










In this photo you can see the foam attached to the PVC pipe. In the very center of the PVC you can see the brass end of the lamp rod. This is secured with a hose washer, flat washer and plastic retaining nut.










With my 3" vacuum chuck head complete I gave the entire setup a test run. I have attached a platter to the vacuum chuck head.










Looked at the pressure gauge and I have 24 inches of vacuum - I was not able to pull the platter off with both hands. The bleeder valve is used to regulate the pressure and allows me to reposition the platter as needed.










I will make several different sized vacuum chuck heads to suit my purposes. All the brass fittings, PVC fittings, and other hardware items are stock items at most big box hardware stores. If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *vacuum chuck*
> 
> I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!
> 
> ...


That is awsome!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *vacuum chuck*
> 
> I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!
> 
> ...


Quite a setup you're getting there, I'm taking a lot of notes for when I upgrade. Thanks!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *vacuum chuck*
> 
> I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!
> 
> ...


Jeff I'm guessing that the pump runs all the time. It is suggested when using vacuum clamping that the pump run all the time because a small leak could cause the piece to move before the pump got back up to the vacuum needed.

I didn't notice but I'd suggest a filter in line for the vacuum so that small pieces of wood and dust does not go through the pump.

www.joewoodworker.com carries them I put one on mine and I've not noticed anything trapped in the filter but then I've not used it yet for clamping. Only vacuum veneering.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *vacuum chuck*
> 
> I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!
> 
> ...


What kind of swivel arrangement connects the stationary hose to the spinning shaft..

I've also picked up a salvage vacuum switch which controls the vacuum pressure and shuts off the pump when the required vacuum is reached.

You might want to pick up one then you can use your arrangement for veneering with the addition of a bag.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *vacuum chuck*
> 
> I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!
> 
> ...


Karson, thanks for the comments. The pump has two filters attached. One is a pre-filter that catches any particles before going into the pump and the other is a post filter. The stationary hose is attached to a barb fitting that is attached to a bearing. The lamp rod runs completely through the headstock and is fitted into the hand wheel side of the headstock with a mandrel and on the spindle side with a hose washer to fit the 3/8 lamp rod, a flat washer and a plastic nut. The pump does run constantly, but I use the vacuum mainly to finish the bottoms of my pieces. Hope this makes sense and helps.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *vacuum chuck*
> 
> I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!
> 
> ...


Jeff I just looked on Google for vacuum lathe chucks. You are the last item on page 1, 1 hr after you posted it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

jeffthewoodwacker said:


> *vacuum chuck*
> 
> I have always wanted to have a dedicated vacuum chuck for my lathe but didn't want to pay the high cost. After doing a lot of research and talking to turners that had built their own system I decided build my own vacuum chuck. The two systems most used are the vacuum pump system and the vacuum generator system which uses an air compressor. I built my system with a vacuum pump. New vacuum pumps are $444.95 and rebuilt pumps are $150.00 and up. I picked up a 3/4 hp pump on Craigslist for $75.00 - it was like new!
> 
> ...


can this be modified to work on a lathe without through hole in the headstock spindle with a dead spindle that is closed off.Alistair


----------

